# Worldmark Trading Question - DVC VGC



## duck_widow (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

I apologize if this has been asked before.

Does Worldmark trade in both II and RCI? Do you have a choice of which one or both you belong to? Do you have the option of not belonging to either in the event that you don't want to trade?

How much is the annual cost to be a member of II and\or RCI and how much are the trading fees?

And for the kicker...I'm assuming that it would be next to impossible to trade Worldmark into Disney's Villas at the Grand Californian right? But hey that would be the sweetest trade ever!! I know there are two Worldmark properties in Anahiem already that I could use also. I'm considering buying DVC VGC, but it would be so nice to be able to get it for the price of Worldmark.  

Thanks,
-Kathy


----------



## GregT (Oct 29, 2009)

Kathy,

Yes, Worldmark can trade through either II or RCI.  I believe my II membership was $84 for 2 years, but RCI was more expense, $89 for 1 year, and $150-ish for 2 years.  I can't exactly remember.

Worldmark is a very powerful trading property, I've never tried trading into DVC but have been impressed by its strength.   DVC trades through RCI so that is the organization you'd have to join.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 29, 2009)

If the DVC is in the weeks section, World mark can pull it.

Its 10000 points for any 2bedroom including DVC, anytime of year.
1bedroom is 9000 points

I just book a July 2 bedroom at Wilderness lodge for 10k in points.

KT


----------



## LLW (Oct 29, 2009)

Keep Traveling said:


> I just book a July 2 bedroom at Wilderness lodge for 10k in points.
> 
> KT




You can buy 10K credits for $5000-$6000 easily in the current market. Annual maintenance fee is $570.54.


----------



## zcrider (Dec 23, 2009)

*grand villas?*

anyone know how many worldmark points you need to exchange into the 3 bedroom grand villas?  
  Also does DVC show up more in week or points?  If I buy a RCI points lease and 10K worldmark points can I do a points for deposite and get the trade?  I have no RCI experience currently, so any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## bnoble (Dec 23, 2009)

Grand Villas are seen very rarely---as in just two or three each year.  So far, VGC has never been deposited in Weeks.  I don't know about Points.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 23, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Grand Villas are seen very rarely---as in just two or three each year.  So far, VGC has never been deposited in Weeks.  I don't know about Points.



I think it's pretty early yet to be looking for VGC, I think it took AKV more than a year to show up as an exchange. Plus VGC is a small resort. I don't think we've seen any of the BLT units as exchanges yet(cash on RCI yes  ).


----------



## bnoble (Dec 23, 2009)

The DVC rentals on RCI are all developer inventory, and seeing as how something like 40% of BLT hasn't even been declared yet, CRO has a lot to move.

Interestingly, they've been successful at it, as near as I can tell, even at CRO prices, and even in this economy.  But, I did notice that CRO is discounting SSR and OKW during the week between Christmas and New Years---that's unheard of, and suggests that DVCMC is going to have to think a bit harder about how it deals with crossover exchange valuations for DCL, ABD, and Resorts.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 23, 2009)

bnoble said:


> The DVC rentals on RCI are all developer inventory, and seeing as how something like 40% of BLT hasn't even been declared yet, CRO has a lot to move.
> 
> Interestingly, they've been successful at it, as near as I can tell, even at CRO prices, and even in this economy.  But, I did notice that CRO is discounting SSR and OKW during the week between Christmas and New Years---that's unheard of, and suggests that DVCMC is going to have to think a bit harder about how it deals with crossover exchange valuations for DCL, ABD, and Resorts.



I've noticed that too, when my sister looked to come down with me in October. As she's a regular "I'm not going" type I looked at CRO instead of using my points.

 She could have gotten a 1br VWL villa for the same price as the base level hotel room at WL.  

That's like our first trip, we booked at 2br at SSR via Expedia with park tickets and airfare. The total cost of my trip was darn near what CRO wanted for just the room. This was way before SSR was sold out and I think they may have cut Expedia some sort of deal to fill rooms, get people to take the tour and join DVC.  

Well we totally followed the script, 650 points later!


----------



## Judy (Dec 23, 2009)

zcrider said:


> anyone know how many worldmark points you need to exchange into the 3 bedroom grand villas?


  An exchange into any 3-bedroom, red season costs 12,000 Worldmark credits; white season 9,000 credits; blue season 7,000 credits; flexchange 4,000 credits.  



> If I buy a RCI points lease and 10K worldmark points can I do a points for deposite and get the trade?


 Worldmark credits and RCI Points are not the same thing.  They cannot be interchanged.

If you want to get a tough trade through RCI, using Worldmark credits, you "request first" and if it comes through, Worldmark takes the credits out of your account and transfers them to RCI.  There is also a "deposit first" option, but "request first" has better and more consistent trading power.


----------

